# 45-70



## Gaff Morris (Oct 26, 2006)

I have just acquired a Marlin 1895Gin 45-70. I seem to remember someone mentioning that you can shoot .410 shotshells through the 45-70. Has anyone out there done that or have any information .

Thanks

Gaff


----------

